# Loading Polaroid Back for SQ



## kman627 (Feb 8, 2007)

I've looked around the great wide open and can't find a good description of how to load the polaroid back for my Bronica SQ.  THe back has some drawings on it but they look like hieroglyphics to me.  Any information or a detailed description would be very much appriciated.


----------



## Steph (Feb 8, 2007)

This might help.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 8, 2007)

Remove the film cartridge from the box and foil wrapper. 


Open the film door. 


Holding the cartridge with the paper tabs to the right and the sponge facing away from the lens, insert it into the film chamber, laying the left end in first. Push it down for a snug fit. 


Close and lock the film door. (Note: it will appear that you are locking the black paper in the door -- this is normal). 


Remove the black paper tab by pulling it firmly out of the holder. A white paper tab will appear in its place. 

You are now ready to start making exposures. 

I hope this helps!
Pete


----------



## kman627 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks a ton to both of you.  Got it working!


----------

